
Convert your website into native Android and iOS mobile app - usfslk
Hey what&#x27;s up? It&#x27;s your boy Youssef checking in right here, today I am back with another project, not a special one tho. It started by me having an unused domain name and like a boilerplate&#x2F;template I just found buried on my GitHub, a client asked me few months ago to build a webview + sidebar app, very minimal but extremely cheap.<p>I said to myself if someone is interested in a solution like that there must be other people with the same goal, so here it is, a quick and reliable dashboard to help you create a mobile app in 5 min. The code is react native so definitely cross-platform. As always I ship my products asap, I don&#x27;t bother with UI design, complex features and other stuff that take a lot of time until I get some traction.<p>So yeah that&#x27;s that way I cooked up Murkstom http:&#x2F;&#x2F;murkstom.com&#x2F;?utm_source=hackernews<p>Feel free to ask me anything and everything!
======
Nextgrid
You’re talking about a web view, so it’s not native?

Just because the web view is managed by React Native doesn’t mean the app is
native if the main functionality of the app is in a web view.

~~~
usfslk
The webview is by definition a native component, I mostly agree that we
shouldn't call it a "native" app but I hope to find customers interested in
adding more features than simply rendering the URL.

